# back pocket poacher



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

here are a few pics of the back pocket poacher, i made it from commerical slingshots and bands found at ur local sporting goods store. if u dont have the nack to build a hunting slingshot out of wood, this is a good way for someone to build a good lil hunting slingshot for under 15 bucks. the fork size can be modified to fit ur hand by just bending them.

items needed:
daisy powerline b52
2 x trumark blackbands
some black paracord

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=sling4.jpg

http://s892.photobuc...t=sur2sling.jpg


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I actually really like its simplicity!! It should work well!!!


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

thanks, nowhere as nice as your slingshots, i do plan on getting one soon. this slingshot would make a good survival slingshot for someone or youngsters who are alil light in the pockets. 


A+ Slingshots said:


> I actually really like its simplicity!! It should work well!!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks compfy !


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i recently got a barnett strike and took the handle off and found a little slingshot like that in the middle, but mine is polished stainless steel.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats a good idea, looks good too. What brand Slingshot did you start with?

Mt


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

i started with a daisy powerline b52 folding slingshot, 6 bucks at walmart . you take it apart use the forks. u can even use the bands it comes with to add to the frame for grip, but then ur slingshot will be yellow. wont lose it in the field thats for sure.


kyrokon said:


> Thats a good idea, looks good too. What brand Slingshot did you start with?
> 
> Mt


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

I made me one today. I am going south to visit parents this week and didn't want to take any slingshots I liked. I always lose or forget something on a trip!

I can make another one when I get there, always looking for something to kill time with. Turned out to be a nice small slingshot for $9.00, did put some RRT tubes on it.

Thanks for the idea.

mt


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

I sure did makes a good lil plinker, definately the bands to use if ur making one for a youngster.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Excellent.

Looks like a great shooter for the money!!

Nice job with the paracord.

WD40


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

ive tryed a barnett but the forks arent tall enough for me anyways, and i tryed trumarks, but those are aluminum. the daisy forks are steel. and work best for this mod.


huey224 said:


> i recently got a barnett strike and took the handle off and found a little slingshot like that in the middle, but mine is polished stainless steel.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks really nice.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

i saw a buck knife i think the its called the smidgen neck knife but cool slingshot


----------

